# Motorhome stopovers



## claydon59

Very new to all this, has anyone joined "Motorhome Stopovers"?? is it worth joining??? all views appreciated. Just bought a motorhome and like the idea of rolling up at a nice pub having a good meal and a few drinks and being able to stay in the car park for the night.


----------



## bognormike

There have been a few threads about this, and the consensus seemed to be that 1) it is expensive and 2) it would be as easy to ask the landlord if you can park up for the night in exchange for a few drinks and a meal?


----------



## Telbell

> There have been a few threads about this, and the consensus seemed to be that 1) it is expensive and 2) it would be as easy to ask the landlord if you can park up for the night in exchange for a few drinks and a meal?


About sums it up really if you're referring to the one where there's an annual subscription.

Practical Motorhome Mag/Motorhome Caravanners Club are trying to start a "pub stopover" scheme, giving the relevant pubs a CL-type licence. No annual sub but indivudual payment to pub.


----------



## Losos

bognormike said:


> There have been a few threads about this, and the consensus seemed to be that 1) it is expensive and 2) it would be as easy to ask the landlord if you can park up for the night in exchange for a few drinks and a meal?


There must be more than one then because the one I joined didn't charge but I've not used it yet. A few members with very large vans had problems parking at some of the pubs listed and I can understand this as some pubs do not have large car parks.


----------



## Grizzly

Telbell said:


> Practical Motorhome Mag/Motorhome Caravanners Club are trying to start a "pub stopover" scheme, giving the relevant pubs a CL-type licence. No annual sub but indivudual payment to pub.


PM's heart is in the right place but, if I was a pub owner at the moment I'd not want the extra expense involved in providing water and loo disposal and mkaing sure it was maintained so I could join their scheme. I'd be happy to just have someone park up in a corner on an informal basis.

G


----------



## ChrisandJohn

claydon59 said:


> Very new to all this, has anyone joined "Motorhome Stopovers"?? is it worth joining??? all views appreciated. Just bought a motorhome and like the idea of rolling up at a nice pub having a good meal and a few drinks and being able to stay in the car park for the night.


Is it worth joining?

This probably depends on your needs and style of motorhoming. We have some friends who find it worthwhile but we probably wouldn't use it enough to break even.

Chris


----------



## dovtrams

we stayed in the 'car park' at the pub on the Isle of Whithorn. We were having lunch and just mentioned to the landlord that it would be a nice place to stay the night. he immediately said stay if you want, no problem. had a nice night in the pub as well.

dave and sheena


----------



## Telbell

> PM's heart is in the right place but, if I was a pub owner at the moment I'd not want the extra expense involved in providing water and loo disposal and mkaing sure it was maintained so I could join their scheme. I'd be happy to just have someone park up in a corner on an informal basis.


I agree there G.

Seems a bit slow to take off anyway from what I read in (or at least infer from) the mag.


----------



## erneboy

We use Pub Stopover quite a bit when in England. It suits us very well. We do not like sites and have been asking at Pubs for years. This scheme has the advantage that you can ring and ask, then you know you are fixed for the night. Often we do not bother to ring ahead but some people like certainty. 

We reckon that even if we only use it 8 or 10 nights a year we are quids in, Alan.


----------



## spartacus

After some time deliberating over this we finally joined this week. We are fulltimers and are heartily sick of paying for campsites which do not justify the expense.

We paid the thirty quid this week and have already used it two nights. First night we rolled up after leaving a voicemail only to find the pub was closed. We stayed the night anyway so that was a complete freebie. Second night we rang and booked in, they provided a hook up and we took some water on board. Had an excellent meal and drinks in the pub, spending around £20 in total. So you could say based on just the two nights so far we've about broken even on site fees but had a free meal!

We will use this a lot and fully expect it to prove value for money for us. We're finding as fulltimers that there is no single solution and that a mix of pub stopovers, wildcamping and sites works best for us.

For me sites mostly only stack up money wise for the leisure market. When you think you could spend £400 (or more) a month on fees when fulltiming, well, you might as well go and rent a flat for the winter!


----------



## claydon59

Many thanks for the replies, I might give it a go because most of our trips will be just weekends for a while.
Andrew.


----------



## nobbys

*motorhome stopovers*

we have stopped at the lodge at balnoon lelant st ives cornwall at present you can obtain water and providing you use pub for meals and refreshment there is no charge there is a small fee otherwise you are made very welcome the address is old coach rd lelant downs st ives tr26 3jb telephone 01736 797572 all the best nobbys


----------

